# 1977 Colt Python built with an unusual part?



## WeTheUSA (Feb 19, 2013)

I purchased a Colt Python w/4" in nickel back in 1977 and was looking to sell it. Someone who claims to be a python expert said I have a gun with the wrong part on it and thinks I maybe had it installed.
He told me since my python is nickel, the shell ejector should also be nickel (the part where the cartridges are loaded), yet on mine it is not nickel -- it is dark, almost black. He told me I must have installed it after I bought it. The fact is my python is identical to what it was when purchased in 1977. A little used is all.
Does anyone know if some nickel pythons were built with non-nickel ejectors? The rest of the ejector is nickel. Only the part which actually ejects the cartridges isn't nickel.
I would have a pic displayed, but not sure how to do that on here.
Any help would be very appreciated.


----------



## WeTheUSA (Feb 19, 2013)

Ok, I was able to put a pic of the ejector as my avatar. Maybe that will help.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I have seen a few pics online, and all of them had the nickle ejector and end....................


----------



## WeTheUSA (Feb 19, 2013)

That's all I have seen too, but mine is different.
Is it possible I have a rare one? Maybe an error during manufacture?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I have a nickel colt bought from around that era.. my brother has it at his house, i'll check with him about the nickel ejector. I think colt stopped the nickel in the 80's and started to produce a polished stainless that looks close to a nickel finish.


----------



## WeTheUSA (Feb 19, 2013)

Thank you much. I appreciate it.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

WeTheUSA said:


> Thank you much. I appreciate it.


didn't forget about you, i'll have a picture posted by this evening on that star ejector. My brother is not home til later this morning. Without knowing yet myself, I would guess it is not plated, but we will see ,,sorry for the wait


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

http://i1340.photobucket.com/albums/o729/geneseeriver/2013-02-21190745_zpsf4e8d317.jpg
http://i1340.photobucket.com/albums/o729/geneseeriver/2013-02-21185704_zps9fe757cf.jpg


----------



## WeTheUSA (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks for posting those pic.
That's what I've been seeing in all the pictures online too.
I wonder why mine is dark/blued?
It would sure be nice if I could ever get through to Colt to find out from them if any nickel pythons were ever made with dark ejectors, or is mine a rare one.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I would think, if anything, the fact that it's not like the pictures may hurt the value a bit.


WeTheUSA said:


> Thanks for posting those pic.
> That's what I've been seeing in all the pictures online too.
> I wonder why mine is dark/blued?
> It would sure be nice if I could ever get through to Colt to find out from them if any nickel pythons were ever made with dark ejectors, or is mine a rare one.


----------



## camarokid (Mar 7, 2013)

Sir,

Not sure but I would imagine the ratchet has been replaced and maybe the ejector rod depending on color (hard to tell from pic). I wouldnt think Colt would make it that way. Pythons are hand fitted and cant imagine someone using a different parts bin part on one. 

Again, I cant confirm but I would think its been replaced.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

After I got out of the service in 1977, I purchased a brand-new 4" Nickel Python. It was all nickel, to include the extractor. 

I paid $350.00 for it. If I had known then, what I do today, I would have bought 10 of um. :anim_lol:


----------



## Virg (Sep 25, 2010)

camarokid said:


> Again, I cant confirm but I would think its been replaced.


This would be my guess as well. I had a friend that showed me his Python years ago. It was a blued one but had a nickel cylinder, trigger, and hammer. I asked if he had some kind of special edition or something and he explained that he had another friend that had a nickel Python and they had swapped parts. The friends now had a blued cylinder, trigger, and hammer of course.


----------

